# First Eastern by Laura Francese



## AT News

I headed out this morning at 5:10am. got into my blind by 5:30. Heard a couple gobbles and then nothing. It was raining and blowing. Had a few decoys out and a hen came in and hung out for a bit. At a few min to 7 I saw a tom over to my left just out for a morning stroll. He was sneaky and came in quiet. He was headed over to the decoys and when I got an open lane to him I shot him at about 15 yards. He went about ten yards and was down. My pink 40KE Rage did a great job! 
So thankful it was a good shot!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Very nice Laura!! Good Job :darkbeer:


----------



## z28melissa

Congrats again Laura! Sounds like everything fell into place just right!


----------



## alpinebowoman

Nice job on the turkey!!


----------



## VA2

Did you get the hunt on video?


----------



## Sooner Girl

Awesome...congrats Laura:teeth:


----------



## HideawayArchery

I am so happy for you. Bring a picture to the shop when you get this way.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

AT News said:


> I headed out this morning at 5:10am. got into my blind by 5:30. Heard a couple gobbles and then nothing. It was raining and blowing. Had a few decoys out and a hen came in and hung out for a bit. At a few min to 7 I saw a tom over to my left just out for a morning stroll. He was sneaky and came in quiet. He was headed over to the decoys and when I got an open lane to him I shot him at about 15 yards. He went about ten yards and was down. My pink 40KE Rage did a great job!
> So thankful it was a good shot!


Great looking bird Laura. Congrats! Did you say PINK Rage??? lol


----------



## gamecooker

Beautiful bird...Congrats on your 1st Eastern!


----------



## IGluIt4U

:cheers: :thumb:


----------



## Stubby'smom

Nice!


----------



## s4 shooter

nice job laura:shade:


----------



## harry s.

congrats laura


----------



## aud

sweet!!!!


----------



## farmer50

Congrats, I've been out a couple of times, but no luck yet! Still have until may 24. Thats a nice turkey!


----------



## canam

That's a beautiful bird Laura! Great story too. I'm glad you had a fun hunt.


----------



## curvaceous

great stuff , congrats !!!! beautiful for sure , and the turkey looks pretty good too :wink::wink::smile:


----------



## goofyswife2788

Congrats ! Nice looking Bird! :cheers:


----------



## maineyotekiller

For the love of God! Who gets up at 0530 and looks that good? 

Nice job Laura. Congrats!


----------



## archeryis4girlz

*Thank you*

everyone....I had a fun time as I am sure all of you do. Thank you letting me share my stories. Everyone be safe!!!

Jane Doe
XOXOX


----------



## WCWade

Congratulations!!
Great bird!


----------



## grizz12spot

*congrats on the turkey*

Hi Laura Congratulations on the turkey. and thanks for the nice autographed pic to grizzypoo from the ata show.


----------



## bowhnt07

Very Nice Bird.


----------



## lightbeer

:thumbs_up

:darkbeer:


----------



## viperarcher

Great Job Laura !!! congrats!


----------



## hoyt elite

Awsome job Laura, Congrats! Keep it up.


----------



## okpik

Great job! I'm looking forward to my first turkey hunt... hope I get one, too!


----------



## TEAM SHARK

Nice going!


----------



## paoneshot

I have killed many gobblers but you have just done something that still evades me. Killing one with a bow. Congrats it is a big accomplishment.


----------



## FarmGirl7

Jane doe....Lol. Gotta love those Rage's. Congrats!


----------



## La Wildman

No comment!!!!!


----------



## JVishanoff

That is a beautiful bird. Nice pic, too. Congrats on the success!
Jonathan


----------



## JVishanoff

That's one beautiful bird, Laura. Nice Job, and very impressive!


----------



## Bullseye_62

I love it when a plan comes together.
Congrats


----------



## SCBowedUP

There's a Turkey in that picture???


----------



## hogdgz

Woohoo! Great job! Nice bird!


----------



## PAHuntress69

Way to go, Laura...that is a really great pic! 

I am going for my first turkey hunt in the spring...alot to learn until then...


----------

